# This is about a holiday food. LOL



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I always buy the canned Cranberry Sauce, easy and one less step to deal with and it is good.

To confess, getting old has me using more canned food products than ever before. Long shelf life and less prep. 

Feeding one does have challenges.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I always buy the canned Cranberry Sauce, easy and one less step to deal with and it is good.
> 
> To confess, getting old has me using more canned food products than ever before. Long shelf life and less prep.
> 
> ...


Hey, I’ll eat it once in awhile. I laughed at, “cutting it on the ridges.” If you want good canned chili, try Hormel's. I had some on my emergency shelves but I’m starting to use the “Hurricane supplies” I’d stocked up,


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We seldom buy the cans. Wife likes it, I don't. One year I made sauce from the cranberries. We had guests and by the time I got finished in the kitchen all the cranberry sauce had be eaten. That was the year I actually wanted it. Never tried since.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don’t like the homemade cranberry sauce. I like the canned whole cranberry sauce not the jellied one. I try and always have a can ( or opened container of it) in the fridge for when I make chicken. once opened - it lasts for quite awhile.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I prefer jellied, wife is a whole berry fan. Yet somehow, we tolerate each other.

We do keep a can in the fridge. Some days, that's dessert. Then we toss in a new can for next time. I can't imagine ever having leftovers, so I can't confirm how long they'd last once opened.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We make a crunchy cranberry salad with nuts, celery etc


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I know I don't care for the canned sauce. I don't know about the whole berry stuff, I didn't get to eat any that I made that once.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> We make a crunchy cranberry salad with nuts, celery etc


Sounds good how do you make it?
I keep a bag dried cranberry in the fridge for some stuff that I bake like banana bread or zucchini bread, or cranberry and nut biscotti - I throw a handful of berries in.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Sounds good how do you make it?
> I keep a bag dried cranberry in the fridge for some stuff that I bake like banana bread or zucchini bread, or cranberry and nut biscotti - I throw a handful of berries in.


You want to make the Top Knot something special? Make oatmeal cookies and use all brown sugar plus substitute dried chopped cranberries for the raisins.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 634039



And I was just about to create a thread asking for everyone's cranberry walnut relish recipes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Sounds good how do you make it?
> I keep a bag dried cranberry in the fridge for some stuff that I bake like banana bread or zucchini bread, or cranberry and nut biscotti - I throw a handful of berries in.


Daughter took over the cranberry salad.

pkg cranberries ground up in pineapple juice
Whole navel orange ground up with skin
Cup Walnuts 
Pineapple chunks or tidbits. I can.

Cup or so diced celery
Sugar. (A lot)
Jello. cherry flavor. This is where we never know. 1 lg box or more?? 

you can probably find a real recipe with these ingredients. I first had it 40 yrs ago an loved it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> You want to make the Top Knot something special? Make oatmeal cookies and use all brown sugar plus substitute dried chopped cranberries for the raisins.


You know he loves chocolate chip cookies...In a recipe I only use 1/2 the amount of chocolate cause I’m not a chocolate fan, but I do like walnuts in it, and always put a cup of walnuts in...

Monday, I made a recipe, using 1 cup of brown sugar and 1/2 cup white sugar, (the original
recipe calls for 3/4 cup of brown and 3/4 cup of white sugar.)
then I put in 1/2 pk choc chips, 1 cup of walnuts, and a heaping cup of rice crispies.
They were outrageous...I quickly froze 1/2 of them or he would have eating the whole
batch in one afternoon...This time he ate Half of the batch in one afternoon.

Next time I’m going to use the cranberries, nuts, and rice crispies, first we have to finish off the lime cheesecake I made yesterday....thanks for the idea, Colby.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I never eat cranberries. Not a fan. But since I prepare the Thanksgiving meal I make it for those who expect it and like it.
I make the whole cranberries and the canned.
I follow the instructions on the bag of frozen berries. 
The can is self explanatory if you have ever seen it.
My mother loved the can of cranberries.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Cranberries are a super food with antioxidants. So however you like them you can’t go wrong eating them.

I’ve always tried to eat healthy But admit vegetables are the hardest thing for me to get enough of. Now with Covid I am being more conscientious.

I drink a lot of water throughout the day but now I’m adding a little bit of blueberry juice or cranberry juice to my water ......just small changes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Funny, I recently started to add a dash of cranberry & pomegranate juice to my water as well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I never eat cranberries. Not a fan. But since I prepare the Thanksgiving meal I make it for those who expect it and like it.
> I make the whole cranberries and the canned.
> I follow the instructions on the bag of frozen berries.
> The can is self explanatory if you have ever seen it.
> My mother loved the can of cranberries.


Me, too, when I cook Thanksgiving dinner. Both.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Now THIS looks like a great way to eat cranberries.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fresh or frozen cranberries are really good with bananas in a smoothie. I was on a health craze & added spinach, I think. And homemade yogurt. The taste of cranberries can overpower a lot of things, in a good way. You have to stock up on the fresh or frozen cranberries during or right after a holiday.
Now, why did I stop that. . .?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Funny, I recently started to add a dash of cranberry & pomegranate juice to my water as well.


I love pomegranates and they’re really healthy. About nine years ago I got them in December for $1 each so I bought a lot and was always cleaning them and we ate little bowls of seeds all the time. I don’t know how other people clean them but the best hint I read was under water in big bowl in the sink.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> I love pomegranates and they’re really healthy. About nine years ago I got them in December for $1 each so I bought a lot and was always cleaning them and we ate little bowls of seeds all the time. I don’t know how other people clean them but the best hint I read was under water in big bowl in the sink.


I read your post & was trying to remember who the goddess of Pomegranates was. I came across this. . . It's funny but, interesting in this weird year where everyone is reading Medical research studies -








Why a pomegranate?







www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I read your post & was trying to remember who the goddess of Pomegranates was. I came across this. . . It's funny but, interesting in this weird year where everyone is reading Medical research studies -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great reading especially the first about goddesses. I just saw them on sale 2 for $5. Inconvenient to clean but a lot cheaper than buying containers of cleaned seeds.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> great reading especially the first about goddesses. I just saw them on sale 2 for $5. Inconvenient to clean but a lot cheaper than buying containers of cleaned seeds.


Wow, that's expensive! But, one does take awhile to eat. 

You eat the seeds?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Wow, that's expensive! But, one does take awhile to eat.
> 
> You eat the seeds?


yep. Sweet/tart. I never had any extra to put in muffins or on cereal or anything.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Cut in half, hold under water in big bowl and as you tear the pith away it floats to surface to be discarded:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I always drank the juice & the little bit of fruit. ???
Now I'll have to look it up, nutritionally. . .

Edit -
What do you know. I never bought one, just ate them off a tree. There was one in my garden a couple years ago.

*"Nutrients*. *Pomegranates* are rich in vitamin C, potassium, and fiber. The majority of that fiber is found in the white *seeds* hiding beneath the pockets of juice. It contains 48 percent of the recommended daily vitamin C intake, important for a variety of health functions."
*Pomegranate seeds: Benefits and tips - Medical News Today*


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I always drank the juice & the little bit of fruit. ???
> Now I'll have to look it up, nutritionally. . .
> 
> Edit -
> ...


How did you eat them off the tree the skin is hard and has to be cut. Then theres lots of picking to get the seeds out?


----------

